# Primobolan,deca,test stack?



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 12, 2005)

what are your oppinions on this stack?
200mg Primobolan depo 
300mg deca
750 mg test e.

is this too much? just right?


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 12, 2005)

Is this what your thinking about taking?


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 12, 2005)

Primo and Deca are somewhat similar no real point in doing both at the same time.  And your dosages that your talking about doing for the primo is low.  Minimum would be 300mgs weekly that's if your injecting it.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 12, 2005)

what do you think is better deca or premo?
 im still trying to figure out my next cycle.
ive been  looking at a deca/test stack with dbol to kick start(weeks 1-6), but im not sure if premo would be a better steroid, I really like what Ive read so far.


----------



## KILLA (Jul 12, 2005)

I used primo and winstrol together and gotted ripped. 

Primo is more for lean mass and deca is for fast mass. I used both last cycle.

Prop and deca for apprx 10 wks and Winstrol and Primo for apprx 6 weeks. I wouldnt mix the Primo and deca as Oracle stated. Use the primo with another lean mass drug after your test and deca cycle. 

Get swole then get ripped.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 12, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> what are your oppinions on this stack?
> 200mg Primobolan depo
> 300mg deca
> 750 mg test e.
> ...



too much test, not enough deca.  not sure what your goals are with this one but I'm guessing lean mass.  I plan to try primo and winny with maybe deca for my next cycle.  I'm tired of cutting then getting a gut back from all this test.

Try 400 or 500 deca with 500 test and whatever the bro's recommend for the primo.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't know what cycle it is for you bro....but if your trying to bulk then deca/test/ with dbol to start it off.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 12, 2005)

ya, im still bulking, so ill stick with test/deca.


----------

